# SouthShoreSnookin'



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive caught a few linesiders in the creekmouths dumpin into the bay this week... Spring is here!
Here's a slot sized 32.5 incher:


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Good job and good eating where did you all launch.LCW


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I put in at Domino, on the LittleManny.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Im a sucker for the snook


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotsa short ones out there today...
Nothin over 26 today....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work! But that sure looks like La Coocharocha vs the Lil Manny! [ch128515]


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

It is.
I put in either or.


----------

